# Is $10.44 good for a 64GB Micro SD Card + Adapter?



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought a 64GB micro SD Card, with an adapter for $10.44. It came with free shipping. Is that a good price? What would average be for a 64GB micro SD Card?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 24, 2015)

Where did you find it? Got a link? 
At that price it sounds like it could be a fake (lower capacity than reported) or just a cheap OEM/noname card which can corrupt and cause you headaches plus is most likely very slow.

If it is a genuine branded card, that's an unbelievable price, but it's too good to be true.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 24, 2015)

That's actually too good. Which means it's probably not true. 1GB should be roughly $0.50 per.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Its most likely a fake card
They take 8GB cards and reflash it so it reports a higher storage limit then it actually has

$30-40 is the normal price for reputable brands
$20-30 for less reputable brands


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181468281980?_mwBanner=1
This is it, I think. The seller has 98.8% positive feedback...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 27, 2015)

^Problem is, there are times when sellers inflate their ratings by getting fake customers and other hanky panky stuff. Try verifying the actual size using h2testw.

If it does turn out alright, then you snagged yourself one heck of a great deal.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

porkiewpyne said:


> ^Problem is, there are times when sellers inflate their ratings by getting fake customers and other hanky panky stuff. Try verifying the actual size using h2testw.
> 
> If it does turn out alright, then you snagged yourself one heck of a great deal.


Yeah, from what you guyz said, I'm assuming it's fake. I already paid for it, so when it comes, how can I tell if it actually is 64GB without pasting a huge ass file into it?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2015)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30

the cards are actually 8GB like I said


----------



## blinkzane (Feb 27, 2015)

I personally do not trust off brand cards. I'll get one from the store so i know its real


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Yeah, from what you guyz said, I'm assuming it's fake. I already paid for it, so when it comes, how can I tell if it actually is 64GB without pasting a huge ass file into it?


Like I mentioned above, download h2testw and run as per instruction. It will probably take a while so go do something else.

If it does turn out to be fake, try opening a Paypal claim or something.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30
> 
> the cards are actually 8GB like I said


Dildos! What should I do?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Dildos! What should I do?


 
Request a refund when you get it and refuse to pay for an RMA (if its fake which it most likely is) then buy one from amazon straight from sandisk http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Memory-Adapter--SDSDQUAN-064G-G4A-Version/dp/B00M55C1I2/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1425057272&sr=1-1&keywords=64 gb micro sd card


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181468281980?_mwBanner=1
> This is it, I think. The seller has 98.8% positive feedback...


 
super fake how can you fall for that?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> super fake how can you fall for that?


98.8% positive feedback, pictures showing it saying 64GB, positive comments, etc..


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> 98.8% positive feedback, pictures showing it saying 64GB, positive comments, etc..


 
1)Look at the quality of the card its really bad and has no brand.
2)the seller has large amounts of negative feedback .
3)positive feedback is probably fake or people who cant tell the difference between real and fake.
4)The card is coming from hong kong fake city.
5)The price is lower than a new official 16 gb card http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M55C0LK/ref=twister_B00MW5Y0IO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> 1)Look at the quality of the card its really bad and has no brand.
> 2)the seller has large amounts of negative feedback .
> 3)positive feedback is probably fake or people who cant tell the difference between real and fake.
> 4)The card is coming from hong kong fake city.
> 5)The price is lower than a new official 16 gb card http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M55C0LK/ref=twister_B00MW5Y0IO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Ok im dumb but I used a credit card as a guest to pay for this


----------



## KSP (Feb 27, 2015)

$10 for a 64gb card LOL. People are so gullible.

I got a 4 dollar Ferrari sitting in my garage.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Ok im dumb but I used a credit card as a guest to pay for this


 
If the seller wants the product back refuse to pay for the shipping


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181468281980?_mwBanner=1
> This is it, I think. The seller has 98.8% positive feedback...


 
Unbranded, steer away from it.

I got an unbranded 16GB card back when they were all "it" for £12 (was too good to be true at the time)
Got it, found out it would just play up and not write any data to it. :/

In the case of SD cards, just stick to brand names. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2015)

NEVER buy any sort of storage of device on eBay. Seller ratings, or not, if the price is too good to be true? It usually is...


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> NEVER buy any sort of storage of device on eBay. Seller ratings, or not, if the price is too good to be true? It usually is...


 
You just have to see that it is unbranded.

I bought a 32GB card for £10 for my GateWay card the other day. Branded card, in original package from eBay. No problems.
Got a 16GB unbranded a few years back, nothing but problems.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> You just have to see that it is unbranded.
> 
> I bought a 32GB card for £10 for my GateWay card the other day. Branded card, in original package from eBay. No problems.
> Got a 16GB unbranded a few years back, nothing but problems.


 
did you run it through h2testw?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> did you run it through h2testw?


 
I had tested it, was useless. It was years ago though.


----------



## arapozo (Feb 27, 2015)

This is a good 32GB card for its price:

http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Mic...25059471&sr=1-5-spell&keywords=trascend+32+gb


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I had tested it, was useless. It was years ago though.


 
talking about the 32 gig card


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> talking about the 32 gig card


 
Oh, that card is perfect. Bought directly from trusted retailer anyway, came in original packaging. Etc.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

l





XenoWarrior said:


> Oh, that card is perfect. Bought directly from trusted retailer anyway, came in original packaging. Etc.


Do you have a link to it?


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> l
> Do you have a link to it?


 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291371421...49&var=590488313176&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

you paid roughly 17 usd for the card but it look nothing like an ultra card which are red and grey I would run it through h2testw regardless. Maybe its an older card that has a much slower write speed but it does say ultra on it.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

For what I use the card for, it doesn't really matter to me about the speed.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> NEVER buy any sort of storage of device on eBay. Seller ratings, or not, if the price is too good to be true? It usually is...


There are exceptions, newegg and bestbuy both have accounts on ebay and frequently sell their on sale there, reason from buying from ebay rather then the site you bypass tax and usually get free shipping
Just use common sense when shopping, if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> You just have to see that it is unbranded.
> 
> I bought a 32GB card for £10 for my GateWay card the other day. Branded card, in original package from eBay. No problems.
> Got a 16GB unbranded a few years back, nothing but problems.


Branded or not, they can send you a fake sandisk card. It's not unheard of.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, whether or not the card's branded means nothing. Check the amount of negative feedback, total sales, etc. regardless of positive feedback. Lowest you'll probably find a 64GB card for is $25-28; scrutinize hard if it's around $20-22, write it off entirely if it's less.

Buying storage from eBay isn't always a bad idea, it just requires more research than it's usually worth to save a buck or two.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I bought a 64GB micro SD Card, with an adapter for $10.44. It came with free shipping. Is that a good price? What would average be for a 64GB micro SD Card?


 
Whenever you buy something on ebay that isn't a daily deal or by an official store (best buy, buy.com, new egg, etc) you judge the seller by their negative feedback, not their positive feedback. Heres the last 10 feedback reviews they got.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 27, 2015)

arapozo said:


> This is a good 32GB card for its price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Mic...25059471&sr=1-5-spell&keywords=trascend+32+gb


Is it always gonna be on sale? My mom will be pissed that I spent $10 on a fake card. I can watch ads and get it for free within a month.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Branded or not, they can send you a fake sandisk card. It's not unheard of.


 
Well, in my case, I checked the reviews. The seller was listed as trusted.
I bought my card, it was cheap enough. It works. In this case, it does not matter.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Well, in my case, I checked the reviews. The seller was listed as trusted.
> I bought my card, it was cheap enough. It works. In this case, it does not matter.


 
Run your card through this http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/H2testw.shtml


----------



## damos1212 (Feb 27, 2015)

"The actual available memory on the device is less than what is listed on the package."


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Well, in my case, I checked the reviews. The seller was listed as trusted.
> I bought my card, it was cheap enough. It works. In this case, it does not matter.



Okay, and that's great. However false positives exist. Trusted sellers, positive reviews.. They can all be bought. If it's working as advertised? Awesome! Just don't believe every positive.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Okay, and that's great. However false positives exist. Trusted sellers, positive reviews.. They can all be bought. If it's working as advertised? Awesome! Just don't believe every positive.


 
Don't worry, I've used eBay enough to decide on good and bad sellers.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 27, 2015)

btw
I have had more then a few ebay sellers try to bribe a good review out of a defective/broken item
they say they will only give you a refund once you give them a positive review this is how they trick people into giving them good reviews


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 27, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> Don't worry, I've used eBay enough to decide on good and bad sellers.


 
You remind me of a friend I used to have. You dont wanna check because you'll be pissed off once you realise you got screwed over so you don't bother checking.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought from this retailer and my sd card was fake also. they said they were going to give me a new one in 30-40 days (wich hasn't come yet bearly 27 days)


----------



## Vengenceonu (Feb 27, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> btw
> I have had more then a few ebay sellers try to bribe a good review out of a defective/broken item
> they say they will only give you a refund once you give them a positive review, they is how they trick people into giving them good reviews


 
all you have to do is open ebay dispute and tell them they aren't cooperating, and you win every time when they say shit like that.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd buy that for a dollar.

Not.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 28, 2015)

Came across this thread and wanted to say this is good information that people should now about fake sd cards. Also saw the link for the 64 gb micro sd eariler and i wanted to get 2 of them. Thing is though i don't know if the 3ds can read a micro sd with a adapter inside of it and if it can will it make emunand run any faster since they are class 10 sd cards?


----------



## Adeka (Feb 28, 2015)

I always buy local when it comes to sd/micro sd.  Cost you a few extra bucks to avoid a lot of headaches

This is the frys ad until sunday for the US


----------



## arapozo (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Is it always gonna be on sale? My mom will be pissed that I spent $10 on a fake card. I can watch ads and get it for free within a month.


 

It as on sale when I got it for $1 less than what's now, it is a good card with good speeds.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 28, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> You remind me of a friend I used to have. You dont wanna check because you'll be pissed off once you realise you got screwed over so you don't bother checking.


 
I don't get pissed. I just click on PayPal > Dispute > Fill info > Done. One week, money back.
PayPal + UK + UK Trading Standards.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 28, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I don't get pissed. I just click on PayPal > Dispute > Fill info > Done. One week, money back.
> PayPal + UK + UK Trading Standards.


 
As you should


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 1, 2015)

XenoWarrior said:


> I don't get pissed. I just click on PayPal > Dispute > Fill info > Done. One week, money back.
> PayPal + UK + UK Trading Standards.


I didn't use paypal, I checked out as a guest with a credit card


----------



## SolarisHeights (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I didn't use paypal, I checked out as a guest with a credit card


 
unless u call bank asap 2 chargeback its gone.

dw me too fall for this scam. i buy 64gb samsung card in real package it looks real but it was 4gb card and it got broken 2 days and i throw it in gabrage, it cost me $30 but i couldnt chargeback now im just using 2 16gb card and maybe i stay with this for now.


----------



## vahnx (Mar 2, 2015)

I once ordered a 250GB HDD for my Xbox Slim a few years back for around $40-70 from Hong Kong (cheap price at the time for a slim HDD) and it worked great. Don't report it or think it's a scam until it arrives. I've gotten many cheap, working products from Hong Kong. My only bad experience was a $5 HDMI cable which didn't work and I got a complete refund for it (and got to keep the cable too!).

Also "Note:Speed may vary due to host hardware, software and usageThe actual available memory on the device is less than what is listed on the package." doesn't mean it's a scam. In general all storage manufacturers do this to make it appear there's more storage on the unit. When formatted it will probably show as around 55GB in Windows. I realize some of the feedback shouts "scammer, only receieved 8GB". Make sure when you get the device for yourself that you do get the storage you asked for. These chinese sellers do get things mixed up easily since they mass produce these in various sizes.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm running it through h2testw right now.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 7, 2015)

It turns out it's only 2GB flashed to look 64GB. I'm fucking retarded as shit. I'm just gonna keep it and use it as a 2GB.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It turns out it's only 2GB flashed to look 64GB. I'm fucking retarded as shit. I'm just gonna keep it and use it as a 2GB.


 
Lol at this price what would you be expecting?
around 25-30$ you are sure to have a genuine card.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 7, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It turns out it's only 2GB flashed to look 64GB. I'm fucking retarded as shit. I'm just gonna keep it and use it as a 2GB.


 
contact the buyer and request a refund or open a dispute on ebay GET YOUR MONEY BACK!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> contact the buyer and request a refund or open a dispute on ebay GET YOUR MONEY BACK!


I bought it as a guest with my moms credit card!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 7, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I bought it as a guest with my moms credit card!


 
then dispute the transaction with your card holder


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> then dispute the transaction with your card holder


ok ill do that ty


----------



## easycrashing (Mar 27, 2015)

porkiewpyne said:


> Like I mentioned above, download h2testw and run as per instruction. It will probably take a while so go do something else.
> 
> If it does turn out to be fake, try opening a Paypal claim or something.


 
Thanks for the h2testw suggestion, my card turned out to be good from amazon.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 27, 2015)

I remember when 16 GB was fricken 30 bucks so... wait a second, now that I think about it that was kind of a long time ago... oh technology.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 27, 2015)

easycrashing said:


> Thanks for the h2testw suggestion, my card turned out to be good from amazon.


Glad it worked out for you


----------



## roseputter (Nov 24, 2015)

Great deal!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ya got scammed son


----------

